# Suzie-Q is getting ready!



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

My boer doe is about ready I think! She's got a nice udder going and she's swollen and her ligs are barely there! I cannot wait! No discharge yet but she is a FF at 1.5 years old so I don't know what's normal for her yet!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Thinking pink for ya! :girl::girl:


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you! I'm so excited!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She's beautiful!!!! I'm excited for you! Hoping you get a doe or two!  Keep us posted...


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you! I will! I have been checking her and my little mini girl everyday several times a day! Lol!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It can be a week or so with her udder forming. When it gets big & shiney she's ready.


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

Her ligs are still barely there! But her walk is now a waddle! Lol! So I hope that means babies are moving into position! Her legs are definitely farther apart! Lol! I went through this 4 times with my own pregnancies! The feeling like there's a bowling ball between your legs for a week or two before delivery!


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

It's snowing here in good ol' Northern Nv so of course I think Suzie's in labor!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

How exciting! Best of luck to Suzie Q!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Good luck. Keep us posted if she is in labor.

Does she have the discharge?


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

No discharge but she was hiding in the corner of her stall and squatting a lot (not peeing). Maybe just moving babies around...lol! She is still acting strange. She keeps looking at her belly and 'muttering' under her breath!  She won't settle and is pawing a lot so maybe she just knows it will be soon. That's why I said 'I think' lol!


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

And she is not a lovey goat...just likes a few scratches between the horns. And she keeps tucking her head under my arm or pressing her forehead into me. Not hard just pressing a little.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds close to me! Ours did the same thing just hours before kidding...


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Happy kidding. I love how they start talking when they are in labor.


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

Well she's still acting funny but no labor! Ugh! She just wanted to see if I was paying attention! Lol


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

She's been acting pretty normal until today. She's talking a lot again. I got a picture of her after she ate breakfast and the babies have definitely dropped. Udder isn't full and tight yet but is a bit bigger. I just can't wait! I think I'm psyching myself out! Lol!


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

Some updated pics of Suzie!


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

This one's at a stand still! No new udder development for quite some time now!  I don't have enough patience for this! Lol!


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

This is her udder this morning and her ligs are officially gone! Yay!


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

Susie kidded with twin bucks! They are beautiful spotted babies! Pictures first thing in the morning!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm guessing twins.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh, oops! Didn't see the last post! Congrats!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Aha Grace, I though you did that on purpose!! The easiest way to guess right is guessing after  
Congrats MisWhit on your bucklings!!!!! Cant wait to see pictures!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yay! Congrats! I can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

First 2 are of the little spotted boy! He is beautiful. He is 2 different browns, gray, white, black! I LOVE HIM! The last two are of the first born. He looks traditional but his head is covered in the same spots as his brother!


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

Ok so my pics got messed up! But I'm sure you guys can figure them out! Lol!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Aww how adorable....I love the little spotted one


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

GORGEOUS!!!! That is so exciting!!!


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

Another pic of babies with mom!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Do you have a picture of the dad? He must of been spotted right?


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Love the coloring of both! Cuties!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

wow her udder looks good


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

Like a dummy I didn't get a pic of dad! He was like the red headed baby. Looked traditional but had some spots on his head and neck! Mom is traditional but her dad was a spotted buck!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That is so cool! 

We only got one dappled kid this year. Oh well. there's always next year!


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

I wasn't sure we'd get a dapple. Neither parents were but they both came from dappled sires! I am so thrilled but I wish he was a she!  But now I know Suzie definitely has it in her! Maybe next season I'll get a dappled girl to keep!


----------

